# GSS' Convention



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 16, 2009)

The thread it was posted in was closed, but this post deserves its own thread anyways.



GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> pure sweetness..I can't wait to see where this thread goes by tomorrow night when *I'm back from a convention*!!!!



I'm laughing to myself thinking of all the different ways to go with this, but I'll be nice.

Is it a bump for stockers convention?

Any other ideas?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 16, 2009)

NORML is my guess.

Maybe he's a closet Furry?


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 16, 2009)

More likely NAMBLA than NORML


----------



## mondeo (Jun 16, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> More likely NAMBLA than NORML


So is he the M or the B?


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 16, 2009)

Obvious - Death Convention.

Hopefully there's a guy walking around with a wooden cart  yelling "Bring out yer dead! Bring out yer dead!"


----------



## billski (Jun 16, 2009)

It must have been really hard to tear him away from the keyboard for several hours....

I suspect that GSS has already been designing his own grave marker. It's probably got a wifi antenna built in, a power run from the street and a blackberry in the casket. In ancient times they put all sorts of stuff in the pyramids to take with you to the afterlife. All GSS will need is a blackberry! 
Are deceased folks allowed to have logins on AZ?


----------



## wintersyndrome (Jun 16, 2009)

Pride March?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2009)

OK guys, I didn't want to say it, but I can't resist.  We have arranged for a special meeting of "AlpineZone-aholics Anonymous" today so that GSS can be rehabilitated.  This is a group for those that simply can't give up their obsession with AZ, and this obsession really impedes with daily life tasks such as socializing with real people (mainly members of the opposite sex), working a full work week, sleeping a full eight-hours without posting on AZ, or doing the outdoor activities that we talk about without separation anxiety from AZ and the internet.  We are optimstic that he can be cured. 
























 :wink:  :lol:  :wink:  

:lol:  

Just kidding.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 16, 2009)

Speed dating convention?







He doesn't seem to get any repeat business from Match.com, so maybe he's trying something different.

"Doug when are you going to find a nice girl and settle down?"
"AHHH Mom"
"and stop telling them about your post count all the time. Sit up straight."


----------



## mondeo (Jun 16, 2009)

wintersyndrome said:


> Pride March?


It is that month...


----------



## drjeff (Jun 16, 2009)

Wanna be rapper convention??


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 16, 2009)

some sort of grilled cheese sandwich cult convention?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 16, 2009)

Millie Vanillie Fest '09.


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 16, 2009)

I was thinking it was the GSS Appreciation Convention and GSS walks into the convention hall to see only tumbleweed blowing past...


----------



## dmc (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 16, 2009)

dmc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0



BA HA!  That guy was classic!  Love the hair!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> NORML is my guess.
> 
> Maybe he's a closet Furry?



NORML is a great organization..National Organization for Reform of Marijuana Laws..



But I'm at the PA state funeral directors convention as we sell our products through funeral homes..it's out near Amish country and nearly everybody is fat..the first time I ever thought my 5'11 205 pound frame was svelte...I haven't used that word since 8th grade vocabulary...lol..

We had a booth yesterday and again today..some really nice Heases..next to the steeze and crackers...the next convention we hit is the NJ one at the Taj Mahal..not in India but Atlantic City..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Speed dating convention?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL..I've had some 2nd and 3rd dates from match.com but no real relationships..this one girl I met had more facial hair than me(I just have sideburns) but she was a great kisser..:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

Glenn said:


> Millie Vanillie Fest '09.



Why do you think it's been raining so much!!!


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL..I've had some 2nd and 3rd dates from match.com but no real relationships..this one girl I met had more facial hair than me(I just have sideburns) but she was a great kisser..:lol:



hairy chicks are hot...


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 17, 2009)

The fact that GSS actually put up with this thread without going to a mod is evidence that he should never be banned. For as many people who say "GSS is above the law" I say _this is why._ He takes a lot of shit in return and never says word one about it.

BTW- my vote would have been cosplay...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> The fact that GSS actually put up with this thread without going to a mod is evidence that he should never be banned. For as many people who say "GSS is above the law" I say _this is why._ He takes a lot of shit in return and never says word one about it.
> 
> BTW- my vote would have been cosplay...



He may be a doofus, but he's _OUR_ doofus.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Why do you think it's been raining so much!!!



Damn! It all makes sense now!


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> The fact that GSS actually put up with this thread without going to a mod is evidence that he should never be banned. For as many people who say "GSS is above the law" I say _this is why._ He takes a lot of shit in return and never says word one about it.
> 
> BTW- my vote would have been cosplay...


Having skied with the guy, I can attest that he's got a great sense of humor.

"Hey Leroy...." :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> The fact that GSS actually put up with this thread without going to a mod is evidence that he should never be banned. For as many people who say "GSS is above the law" I say _this is why._ *He takes a lot of shit in return and never says word one about it.*
> 
> ...



I don't want him banned or anyone else, but he's said a few words to me, but I try to give as good as I take so it's all good.

He does take a punch, I'll say that for him, but this thread was all in good fun. Not only did no one cross the line, no one even walked up to it. It was kinda a roast.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> The fact that GSS actually put up with this thread without going to a mod is evidence that he should never be banned. For as many people who say "GSS is above the law" I say _this is why._ He takes a lot of shit in return and never says word one about it.
> 
> BTW- my vote would have been cosplay...



Shit man, just another reason GSS should be a Mod---the dude is an internet genius.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

dmc said:


> hairy chicks are hot...



hell yeah..this one girl I knew in college was a petite blonde girl and she was a bit of a hippie chick and when she lifted her arms up..it looked like she had me in a headlock..lol..unfortunately I had a girlfriend at the time so I never got to cuddle with her..sort of like the scene from National Lampoons Christmas vacation where Clark W Griswald wonders into the wrong hotel room and when he gets in bed, he says,"Wow Ellen you stopped shaving your legs..very European"...and it turns out to be someone else...great movie!!!:lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Having skied with the guy, I can attest that he's got a great sense of humor.
> 
> "Hey Leroy...." :lol:



I love screaming random stuff at people from the lift...Root, my favorite is from about a year and a half ago.  I was on the 6-pack with Chippy, Eugene and a few others and when the lift went over the Lazy Mile/Sidewinder merge..I yelled to this random woman,"Mary, you gave me Herpes"..it was priceless...lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> Shit man, just another reason GSS should be a Mod---the dude is an internet genius.



I can't disagree with you there!!!!!!  I was telling my Dad last night that I'm somewhat of an internet celebrity...as some have been following me since the 90s..


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 17, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I don't want him banned or anyone else, but he's said a few words to me, but I try to give as good as I take so it's all good.
> 
> He does take a punch, I'll say that for him, but this thread was all in good fun. Not only did no one cross the line, no one even walked up to it. It was kinda a roast.



Joking that someone's attending a NAMBLA convention is going a bit beyond the line if you ask me :/


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Joking that someone's attending a NAMBLA convention is going a bit beyond the line if you ask me :/



I don't even know what NAMBLA is but I could take a few guesses..

National Associaton of Morticans Belonging to LA fitness???...
North American Murphy Brown Locos and Anus's

and one final guess

National Aliance for More Bikes Less Audis??


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> North American Murphy Brown Locos and Anus's



That may be worse than the actual.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I can't disagree with you there!!!!!!  I was telling my Dad last night that I'm somewhat of an internet celebrity...as some have been following me since the 90s..



Dude, it’s time to leverage your celebrity. Tell them to make you a mod or you’re taking your post count to someplace where you’re appreciated.

Maybe Greg could give you a mod trial period in the Announcements and Forum Policies section. No one has posted there in a month. If you where the mod there I bet all your groupies would head right to it.

It would be a win - win for everybody.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2009)

I can only imagine the Forum Policeis GSS would institute

Mandatory "Bump for Stoke" on any thread more than one month old with four or more GSS posts
Reset all passwords to "bombdiggity" on Thursdays
Bombdiggity Thursday Party

(not sure why I associate bombdiggity with GSS, but I do.)


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> He may be a doofus, but he's _OUR_ doofus.


 
+1

Every Village needs one!
But he does have a rather high tollerance for abuse!


----------



## mondeo (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Joking that someone's attending a NAMBLA convention is going a bit beyond the line if you ask me :/


North American Man/Boy Love Association for GSS.

Not over the line (to me) on the basis of it being an obvious extreme that doesn't reflect any real sentiment other than dislike of GSS, sort of like my Furries convention.

I'd say my NORML comment HPD's speed dating were closer to the line than NAMBLA, but still ok.


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Joking that someone's attending a NAMBLA convention is going a bit beyond the line if you ask me :/




your kidding - right?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 17, 2009)

Live and Let Live ------------ re :GSS


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> North American Man/Boy Love Association for GSS.
> 
> Not over the line (to me) on the basis of it being an obvious extreme that doesn't reflect any real sentiment other than dislike of GSS, sort of like my Furries convention.
> 
> I'd say my NORML comment HPD's speed dating were closer to the line than NAMBLA, but still ok.



yeah...  

Almost a David Letterman/Sarah Palin thing...   Although i think Letterman apologized only for the ratings cause Conan kicking his ass...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> That may be worse than the actual.



I just looked it up and that's sick..AlpineZone better not show up in NAMBLA searches,,lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Dude, it’s time to leverage your celebrity. Tell them to make you a mod or you’re taking your post count to someplace where you’re appreciated.
> 
> Maybe Greg could give you a mod trial period in the Announcements and Forum Policies section. No one has posted there in a month. If you where the mod there I bet all your groupies would head right to it.
> 
> It would be a win - win for everybody.



I don't want to be a mod anymore..because I think the mod power would get to my head banning threadjacks and spammers.any word on the Attitash timeshare???  What about those entry level skiboots...shout out to hurt my knee..do you know if cut parabolic skis are good on blue squares???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I can only imagine the Forum Policeis GSS would institute
> 
> Mandatory "Bump for Stoke" on any thread more than one month old with four or more GSS posts
> Reset all passwords to "bombdiggity" on Thursdays
> ...



I have never said bombdiggity...nice try..it's da bomb deezy..you see back in 11th grade..everything was da bomb but then Senior year it was the biz-omb..and passwords..don't you guys just stay logged in all the time..or am I just weird..lol..


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just looked it up and that's sick..AlpineZone better not show up in NAMBLA searches,,lol



Don't worry... Every Howard Stern website has a mention of it...   

classic radio


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> North American Man/Boy Love Association for GSS.
> 
> Not over the line (to me) on the basis of it being an obvious extreme that doesn't reflect any real sentiment other than dislike of GSS, sort of like my Furries convention.
> 
> I'd say my NORML comment HPD's speed dating were closer to the line than NAMBLA, but still ok.



Yeah but if I made one jab at someone else I'd have a PM from Greg within 7 seconds..there are obvious double standards here..anyway Mondeo..you keep hating..drink some Haterade...and MRGisEvil can say whatever she wants because she's a GSS groupie..the same with HPD..he used to be a hater but I think he's moved over to team GSS..

on-topic..

Any ideas on good give-aways for the next convention we're going to???  A booth two over from us always gives out Dove bars..so we have some competiton..candy and pens are sort of lame..one stand gives out rulers..another coffee mugs..but that's expensive..any sugestions..anyone anyone Bueller..


----------



## campgottagopee (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> *I don't want to be a mod anymore..*because I think the mod power would get to my head banning threadjacks and spammers.any word on the Attitash timeshare???  What about those entry level skiboots...shout out to hurt my knee..do you know if cut parabolic skis are good on blue squares???



Nice, reverse psychology, I didn’t think of using that---I think its working.


----------



## dmc (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Any ideas on good give-aways for the next convention we're going to???  A booth two over from us always gives out Dove bars..so we have some competiton..candy and pens are sort of lame..one stand gives out rulers..another coffee mugs..but that's expensive..any sugestions..anyone anyone Bueller..



How about crack?

We gave away those little skateboard fingerboard things and yoyos last year at a trade show in Vegas last year...


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> on-topic..
> 
> Any ideas on good give-aways for the next convention we're going to???  A booth two over from us always gives out Dove bars..so we have some competiton..candy and pens are sort of lame..one stand gives out rulers..another coffee mugs..but that's expensive..any sugestions..anyone anyone Bueller..



We gave out Lego models of our stuff at our annual meeting- went over huge. You can design your own stuff, but little ones will cost you $4 or $5 a piece, which is probably more than you want to spend on pieces to hand out at a convention. How many people attend, anyway?


----------



## mondeo (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Yeah but if I made one jab at someone else I'd have a PM from Greg within 7 seconds..there are obvious double standards here..anyway Mondeo..you keep hating..drink some Haterade...and MRGisEvil can say whatever she wants because she's a GSS groupie..the same with HPD..he used to be a hater but I think he's moved over to team GSS..


I dunno, it seems to me like you've gotten your panties in a bunch lately over the whole OSME thing. Lashing out violently against anyone you feel like. Much more serious than your usual brand of idiocy.

Maybe it's just June, and you need a village for the village idiot to be tolerable.


----------



## mondeo (Jun 17, 2009)

How bout little stuffed death dolls?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 17, 2009)

mondeo said:


> How bout little stuffed death dolls?



GSS and his match.com date dolls?


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 17, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> ..this one girl I met had more facial hair than me(I just have sideburns) but she was a great kisser..:lol:



If you go out with her again try massaging her Adams Apple, chicks love that! :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> We gave out Lego models of our stuff at our annual meeting- went over huge. You can design your own stuff, but little ones will cost you $4 or $5 a piece, which is probably more than you want to spend on pieces to hand out at a convention. How many people attend, anyway?



Maybe 1,000 attending...I'd say we'd need at least 200..

Some things seen the past two days at the convention..yes there is great people watching..

1.  Middle aged dude with pants pulled up and belted tight just below his manboobs..
2.  Grandma with detailed print of her 5 grandkids on the side of her purse.  ]
3,  Dudes chaindrinking boxed wine..I saw the caterers filling up the carafes at 1030AM and people were on it like a hobo and a ham sandwich..I like a good beer buzz early in the morning but this is redonkulous..
4.  Rent a cop dude acted like he was guarding an assembly of foreign diplomats..thanks that walky talky will keep an urn salesman from going postal..
5.  Little kids taking our tombstone brochures..what's with little kids in conventions???  The one kid had all kinds of fun with a balloon..blowing it up..letting it go..chasing after it..picking it up from the toejam encrusted floor with a sticky sheen of spilled Franzia the finest pink wine from the south of Trenton...
6.  The casket salesman party like rockstars..despite business being dead..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 17, 2009)

Mildcat said:


> If you go out with her again try massaging her Adams Apple, chicks love that! :lol:



been there done her!!!  As long as she has a girls name it's totally legit!!!!!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 17, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Joking that someone's attending a NAMBLA convention is going a bit beyond the line if you ask me :/



if you ask you when you're sober that is! :smile:


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I love screaming random stuff at people from the lift...Root, my favorite is from about a year and a half ago.  I was on the 6-pack with Chippy, Eugene and a few others and when the lift went over the Lazy Mile/Sidewinder merge..I yelled to this random woman,"Mary, you gave me Herpes"..it was priceless...lol


Don't you mean now Yooouuu-gene?  Chippy hit me up on facebook.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I don't even know what NAMBLA is but I could take a few guesses..
> 
> National Associaton of Morticans Belonging to LA fitness???...
> North American Murphy Brown Locos and Anus's
> ...



National Association of Marlin Brando Look Alikes


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Any ideas on good give-aways for the next convention we're going to???  A booth two over from us always gives out Dove bars..so we have some competiton..candy and pens are sort of lame..one stand gives out rulers..another coffee mugs..but that's expensive..any sugestions..anyone anyone Bueller..



Six Feet Under dvds?



ctenidae said:


> We gave out Lego models of our stuff at our annual meeting- went over huge. You can design your own stuff, but little ones will cost you $4 or $5 a piece, which is probably more than you want to spend on pieces to hand out at a convention. How many people attend, anyway?



Some lego caskets or tombstones would be cool. Or have one big funeral home or cemetery as a grand prize.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Any ideas on good give-aways for the next convention we're going to???  A booth two over from us always gives out Dove bars..so we have some competiton..candy and pens are sort of lame..one stand gives out rulers..another coffee mugs..but that's expensive..any sugestions..anyone anyone Bueller..



Dead Like Me DVD's.  One of the funniest shows ever.


----------

